# Average Rating a driver has given to all his riders



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I wonder if there is a correlation between the average rating of a driver and all the ratings he has issued to all the riders? I think there might be a relationship. We, the drivers, should be able to know what we have rated a passenger on average. We already see our ratings every day. And the correlation would show whether we have good karma or not with our passengers. Most of the time I believe it is mutual. If we tend to low-rate people, we would definitely be rated low or vice versa. If we constantly feel we will be rated low and act like it, we will only attract low rating.

We should be able to see this relationship published by Uber based on actual numbers.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

The correlation is always positive. The expectation is that good drivers will be paired with good passengers. That doesn't mean there aren't outliers.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

If he opens left door without looking, he is a 1
I don't give a **** any more


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

In my car I first need to unlock the reardoors otherwise they won't open.
Remembering a few times already where the rear passengers just wanted to jump out on a busy street without paying any type of attention to the traffic


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> If he opens left door without looking, he is a 1
> I don't give a **** any more


If client says turn left on 42th way and you turn left on 42th st, client gives you 1 star, client don't give a **** either.


----------

